# Mac Book Pro Boot Problem



## HELIDAVE1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Apologies in advance if I have not done this correctly.  This is my first posting on any help site.
I've a macbook pro that I cannot get to boot from the installation DVD (VER.10.4.3)  I can access the hard drive via firewire in target mode and have been able to reformat it without problem.  However when I try to reload the software nothing happens.  I just get a folder with a question mark and a spinning DVD drive!  I inherited the macbook already damaged and was simply going to replace the harddrive but there does'nt seem to be a problem with it so want advise before spending any cash!  Is it possible that the DVD I have is the wrong version and is incompatible with the computer? Any help is really appreciated. I have tried most of the key combinations and the only difference I noticed was I get a mouse arrow if I hold down the option key whilst powering up.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 11, 2007)

See if the disk will load by putting the disk in and before the "bong" hold down the c key. This tells the firmware to boot from the CD/DVD drive.


----------



## HELIDAVE1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi,
Thanks for the quick feedback.  I tried this without success.  It appears to try and access the disk but then stops and nothing further happens.  I first thought the DVD drive had died but I can access it via firewire and open all the files and folders.


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 11, 2007)

If you're using a retail Mac OS X Tiger DVD, it's never going to boot on an Intel Mac.  The retail version of Mac OS X Tiger that is sold is for PowerPC Macs only.  For Tiger, the Intel Macs (as with all Macs prior and since) come with a set of system OEM discs that will allow you to restore the OS and applications in the event that you needed to reinstall the operating system and applications.  There was no other way to get OS X Tiger on the Intel Macs except for the system discs that came with it.

Not until Leopard was there a retail version available that would work on both PowerPC and Intel based Macs.

You either have to find the discs that came with that MacBook Pro and install Tiger that way or purchase a copy of Mac OS X Leopard.


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 11, 2007)

If your installer disk shows 10.4.3 on the label, then that will not be able to install on your MacBookPro - it's too old! The only disk that will work is the original grey restore DVD that shipped with the MacBook Pro.
The oldest OS that ever shipped with a MacBookPro is 10.4.5
If the disk that you have is a commercial disk - the DVD will be black, not grey - that also can't work to install Tiger 10.4.x on your Intel Mac.
Only Leopard will install from the commercial DVD to an Intel Mac, and it's a good upgrade for your MacBook Pro.


----------



## HELIDAVE1 (Nov 11, 2007)

hi nixgeek and deltamac - I really appreciate the fast response to my question.  I was given a black OS X Tiger VER 10.4.3 with the macbook and told this was the only disk he had but I think you are correct that it is the wrong software. I will purchase Leopard and see how I get on.  Once again -many thanks


----------

